# Year of Manufacture on Old FN 380 Ammunition?



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello.

I am curious as to the year of manufacture on some old FN 9mm Short ammunition I came across. It is manufactured by FN in Belgium according to the box and the cartridge headstamp is FN and a star.










On the side of the box is printed a likeness of Mr. Browning's signature, "J M Browning." On another is the word, "Oxyless". On the inside is what appears to be a lot number. It is "3051".

Any information would be appreciated.

Best.


----------

